

Microspaces (aka Nested GUIs) - mbuchanan

We're just about ready to release several products using our new technology.  Essentially it's a new category called 'nested GUIs' (aka Microspaces).. With microspaces you can keep info in multiple GUIs and are able to nest them in each other.<p>I'd really like to get any feedback and signups for our private beta.  Please take a look at www.nestedguis.com .. (especially the videos tab) and offer any comments.   Thanks
======
MaysonL
It's hard to tell whether it'll be useable or not. Have you applied it to your
codebase?

~~~
mbuchanan
It takes a few minutes to get used to... You still can click to open any
portion in a new window so you're not relying on hovering.

I don't understand the codebase question?

Also, The UI is evolving.so please join the private beta. We really want
feedback.

